# Suns broadcaster Gary Bender announces retirement



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Gary Bender's broadcasting career started on a farm near Ulysses, Kan., aboard a McCormick-Deering W-9 tractor.
> 
> As a boy, Bender would call make-believe games while trying to keep the tractor running straight, even beginning each mock broadcast by singing "The Star-Spangled Banner" and providing his own commercials.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/2011/03/28/20110328suns-broadcaster-bender-announces-retirement.html


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Time to run off EVERYONE related to the good times.


----------

